# Side mirror w/blind spot indicator



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello gang. Just returned from a long trip and my son has cracked the passenger side mirror on his 2016 Cruze Limited LT. Motor and blind spot indicator all still work, just has a nasty crack down the middle. As I look online for replacement glass, I see a lot of options without the blind spot indicator. If anyone has a suggestion for a retailer that sells glass with the indicator, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance,
Tim S.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Your Greater New Orleans Metro G.M. Dealer?


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

The service dept can't get me a mirror with the indicator etching so you can see the blind spot light. That's what led me to ask here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Try another dealer. There might be a temporary part shortage, but I thought manufacturers had to carry parts for 8 to 10 years.

Looking at GMPartsDirect, it looks like you can order the whole assembly for about $100. looking at just the glass, I'm not seeing anything separate for lane warning. That makes me wonder if it's really a different glass.

It's probably worth a call.


----------

